# Bubble Tea, aka "boba milk tea" or "tapioca (ball) milk tea" in Dubai



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

*Bubble Tea, aka "boba milk tea" or "tapioca (ball) milk tea" in Dubai*

Hey,
Does anyone know if you can get bubble tea, aka "boba milk tea" and "tapioca (ball) milk tea" in Dubai? I got hooked on this stuff while living in the US and would love to endulge in it here during hot summer days.
Thank you.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Never heard of it so had to google it. Sounds interesting, but sweet. I've never heard of it in Dubai, but there are recipes for making it yourself. One recipe called for black tapioca, which I'm sure you can find at Dragon Mart as there are several stores that sell Chinese products.


----------



## JohnHopkins (Oct 21, 2011)

Alina B said:


> Hey,
> Does anyone know if you can get bubble tea, aka "boba milk tea" and "tapioca (ball) milk tea" in Dubai? I got hooked on this stuff while living in the US and would love to endulge in it here during hot summer days.
> Thank you.


There is a new shop selling Bubble Tea drinks opening in Dubai Mall in the next month or so. It's called Bubbles and Boba.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

^^^^sooo wicked...lol...


----------



## JohnHopkins (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, indeed! Love the stuff, I got hooked on it in Hong Kong!


----------



## eddyhartley (Oct 14, 2011)

JohnHopkins said:


> There is a new shop selling Bubble Tea drinks opening in Dubai Mall in the next month or so. It's called Bubbles and Boba.


What the heck is this drinks after all, is it a hot beverage or cold one, how does it tastes. I was wondering if someone can tell me what exactly it is.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bubble tea I think is Chinese. Although I'm not Chinese, I grew up in a Chinese neighborhood just north of Toronto and got addicted to this stuff years ago. My wife being Asian also loves this stuff. It's a cold drink with or without tapioca balls, made with various types of tea's or fruit. And you drink it with a big straw.


----------



## JohnHopkins (Oct 21, 2011)

eddyhartley said:


> What the heck is this drinks after all, is it a hot beverage or cold one, how does it tastes. I was wondering if someone can tell me what exactly it is.



Bubble tea is the name for pearl milk tea and other similar tea and juice beverages which contain a tea base mixed with fruit and/or milk. Ice-blended versions of the drinks, similar to slushies, are also available, usually in fruit flavors. which contains small chewy balls made of tapioca starch, called "Pearls" or Boba!

The boba is sucked through a wide straw, which is kind of an event in it self. So you end up eating your drink. Its massive in the US and Asia. Try it


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Being from the US I'm also very addicted to this stuff. I actually found a place in the Mall of Emirates food court that sells bubble tea. It's just the regular flavor though - better than nothing. I forgot the name of the restaurant - I think it's the Mongolian BBQ or one of the Chinese restaurants.


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you guys for the info. Will try the MOE one until the place in Dubai Mall opens up.  Can't wait!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a place in Bur Dubai that does it, used to be where BonChon Chicken was:

b o b a v o o m , Bubble Tea - Restaurant/Cafe - Dubai, United Arab Emirates - Wall | Facebook


----------



## mvm0529 (Oct 23, 2011)

*Bubble tea*



Alina B said:


> Thank you guys for the info. Will try the MOE one until the place in Dubai Mall opens up.  Can't wait!


I went to Dragonmart Mall in Dubai, a mall next to Mirdif City Centre at Emirates Road, I tried Bubble tea from a kiosk called Sip & Scoop. It is right in the middle of that mall I think at HB zone and they were also serving Frozen yogurt. It was a refreshing drink especially when their tea was freshly brewed. 

The saleslady told me that the beverage originated in Taiwan and became popular. I like the tapioca and I'm gong back to Dragonmart just for that!


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

mvm0529 said:


> I'm gong back to Dragonmart just for that!


lol, they can get addictive if you find a place that makes good ones.


----------



## mvm0529 (Oct 23, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> lol, they can get addictive if you find a place that makes good ones.


Yeah, I think I'm getting there. It's chewy so it's fun as you chew on pearls and sip the drink. I feel full too, I don't get hungry easily after a long stroll in that mall.lol


----------



## mvm0529 (Oct 23, 2011)

JohnHopkins said:


> Bubble tea is the name for pearl milk tea and other similar tea and juice beverages which contain a tea base mixed with fruit and/or milk. Ice-blended versions of the drinks, similar to slushies, are also available, usually in fruit flavors. which contains small chewy balls made of tapioca starch, called "Pearls" or Boba!
> 
> The boba is sucked through a wide straw, which is kind of an event in it self. So you end up eating your drink. Its massive in the US and Asia. Try it


Wow!


----------



## mvm0529 (Oct 23, 2011)

JohnHopkins said:


> Bubble tea is the name for pearl milk tea and other similar tea and juice beverages which contain a tea base mixed with fruit and/or milk. Ice-blended versions of the drinks, similar to slushies, are also available, usually in fruit flavors. which contains small chewy balls made of tapioca starch, called "Pearls" or Boba!
> 
> The boba is sucked through a wide straw, which is kind of an event in it self. So you end up eating your drink. Its massive in the US and Asia. Try it


Wow!


----------

